# Urban Decay Photography Locations In Los Angeles



## bradernske (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for Urban Decay photography locations in The Greater Los Angeles Area, including abandoned cars, abandoned buildings, earth other grown industrial areas, rust, broken, dead.  I hop this gives an idea of what im trying find.  The jewel for me is so find abandoned cars in a industrial area that is totally overgrown by the earth.

Thank You


----------



## bratkinson (May 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, where there is urban decay, there is often significant crime.  I would definitely go with several friends/fellow photographers on any shooting 'expeditions'.  I would also stay on the periphery of decaying areas to lessen the risks.  Also, stay near your car as it can completely disappear in 60 seconds or less (re: "Gone in 60 Seconds" movie).  Due to trespassing and/or security issues, I'd stay on public streets and sidewalks.

That said, my preferance would be to go at dawn, as I think the long shadows would add to the 'feeling' of decay, depression, sadness, etc.  Near dusk would also provide more of that 'golden light' that can really add a 'wow' factor to the pictures.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 1, 2012)

Also; make sure that you are not trespassing, or if you don't really care at least make absolutely sure that the risk of being caught is low. In my experience, people think that you're a super evil contractor/FBI agent/crack dealer. Maybe it's just a redneck thing.


----------



## dracblau (May 2, 2012)

I would definitely go with a small (maybe large) group of people as the LA areas in decay are in bad parts of town. Try the Eastern edge of Downtown LA by the LA river. Unfortunately these are also areas with large homeless populations and it's like a post apocalyptic world and really dangerous so do not go alone. 
Here is a photo I took while I was with a group of 15 other guys exploring the LA river area. I wouldn't have been here if I wasn't in a large group.


I probably could have taken a better shot if I had had a tripod and I wasn't in such a hurry to take the pic before the rest of the group left me behind (ha ha).
I'm guessing this is the kind of environment you are looking for?
Once again I want to stress that you should not go to these areas alone.


----------



## slackercruster (May 2, 2012)

V Nice Drac!


----------



## bradernske (May 2, 2012)

thank you that is a great pic and yes exactly what i am looking for, do you have an intersection where i should start this adventure thank you


----------



## dracblau (May 2, 2012)

Los Angeles does not really have areas full of abandoned buildings and cars, all buildings are being used or they are torn down. That makes it difficult if you want to find scenes such as the one above. The desert, on the other hand is full of abandoned buildings and cars. I would highly recommend you take a trip to the Mojave desert or the Imperial valley if you are looking for surreal scenes of decay. Old route 66 from Ludlow to Goffs in the Mojave desert has some great stuff abandoned buildings. In the Imperial Valley there is the Salton Sea, which is full of abandoned hotels and other buildings decaying in the elements or being slowly swallowed by an inland sea. I highly recommend it.

The photo from my previous post was taken under the Figueroa St bridge that crosses the LA river.


----------

